# Soundoff Signal Mini Pinnacle Reviews



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

For those that have the Mini Pinnacle lightbar from Soundoff, how do you guys like it? I'm considering ordering 2 and don't want it to be a waste of money or a bad purchase.



Also if I do purchase, would you go Amber/Amber or Amber/White? They will both me mounted on the same truck on opposite sides of a cab guard. If I did Amber/White I would put it so the White sides of the lightbar faced in towards each other so the Amber sides were on the outsides of the truck. The truck will be getting clear/white LED hide-a-ways also.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I would go amber / white and ur right to go white inner On my plow truck I have amber / white whelen linz 4s front and rear white hidaways in backup lights and headlights I also have white and amber leds on he sides mounted on my running board. I think you'll be impressed going white / amber


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fourbycb;1041636 said:


> I would go amber / white and ur right to go white inner On my plow truck I have amber / white whelen linz 4s front and rear white hidaways in backup lights and headlights I also have white and amber leds on he sides mounted on my running board. I think you'll be impressed going white / amber


I just don't want to end up with more white then amber on the truck. I'm only going to do the 2 lightbars and hide-a-way led's right now so I'd have about 75% clear and the other 25% would be amber.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think 1 Pinnacle would suffice they are mighty bright, as is the Whelen Responder Lin 6 version of course.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stik208;1041660 said:


> I think 1 Pinnacle would suffice they are mighty bright, as is the Whelen Responder Lin 6 version of course.


I'm sure 1 is plenty bright. I just want to do something a little different.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mark13;1041668 said:


> I'm sure 1 is plenty bright. I just want to do something a little different.


Federal Signal Legend, Ultimate Plow will back me up on this one. Brightest lightbar on streets today.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Also thinking about a Mini Pinnacle Amber Amber. Maybe John at Safety Lighting could work up a deal for a mini and 2 500 lumen work lights, kind of a BACKRACK SPECIAL! Just putting it out there.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

I have one and I love it. I have friends that bought whelens and others and the Sound Off out shines them all. It has a brighter more dynamic flash even when not looking directly into the lightbar. Plus the 360 degree coverage has a lot more coverage because of the quad angle placement of the LED's. Here are some videos on it. John at Safetylighting has the best pricing I have found.

First one is all 28 flash patterns






This one compares 3 different lights






This one is Whelen vs Sound Off






This one is an intro from sirennet


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

I purchased one from John @ Safety Lighting, and am very happy with it. Amber/Amber. It replaced a Code 3/PSE 420, which was also a good light. But I do like this unit considerably more and would recommend it to anyone. Very bright, even in daylight.


----------

